# Chicken Soup for the cat lover's soul



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Love the book. I think i am going to send in my story about Razzle. Do anyone of you have stories you could send in for the next book? I love reading stories about cats.

Kathy


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

Read it in the last few days. Just about every page is tear-stained. 

Highly recommended.


----------

